

Development dream teams? - Uchikoma
http://codemonkeyism.com/dream-development-teams/

======
ggruschow
It's more like "Development's Dream Team." Skills aren't found, they're
developed. Developers don't have to limit themselves, but they like to. If
they didn't, they'd be doing a different (broader) job. It's odd to see a
product manager as a sort of assistant to developers.

Avoiding skill-overlap limits productivity, innovation, and truck numbers.
It's hard to connect dots separated by meat helmets, space, and language
barriers.

------
jacquesm
One tester for 6 developers ? No project manager ? (a product manager is not a
project manager).

Funny world that guy is operating in.

